
The design world is going flat, and that changes a lot of things - treskot
http://blog.cloudmagic.com/2013/03/01/the-design-world-is-going-flat-and-that-changes-a-lot-of-things/
======
bediger4000
As a long time X11 user, I say "It's about time". But that's just an opinion.

When the author writes _Users find skeuomorphic design more intuitive as
virtual interfaces emulate real life elements_ I felt irritation. Folks have
been repeating that sort of thing since 1984, mostly without the use of the
word "skeuomorphic". Is it true? Has anybody done any science on that, or is
it just one of those things (like "the average commute is 23 minutes") that
just ends up very widely believed?

